# Determining torsion spring size for new garage door without existing spring



## sleeper

Railman said:


> Judging from the picts, I have to wonder if you spaced the cones far enough apart when you tightened the set screws. As the spring is wound up, it adds revolutions of coils between the cones. If there isn't enough spacing, the coils bind, & will over torque onto the cones. Don't ask how I know this!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe, I watched a video prior to going over there just to refresh my memory on the procedure and they said to put a mark 1/8" out after the spring was tight and before tightening the bolts to knock it over for extra room. I did do that but wow, it was really hard to move it. Don't know if that was because I had it on wrong the side or not, but I'll find out when put them back on.


----------

